# Hi



## Casperlady (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi am new to this forum, i have a connemara gelding called casper, an irish sports horse mare called lady and her 8 month foal clover


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 
Aww I love foals. I've decided to breed from my mare again so she's going away to stud sunday 1st April.

Do you have any pics?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

foals are great fun, i love the whole process from when there really little to when they can flatten you!! lol


----------

